# July photo of the month winner!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot and I'm sure my boys would agree that is a great way to spend a summer day. Congratulations Gwen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous picture. Congratulations Gwen


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a great picture!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your votes! Our golden kids just love going out in the boat but I do keep a lead on them for fear that they'll go diving out if they see a duck, a bird, well anything! We'll be out in the boat this weekend & hoping to get some more great shots.

My idea for the August contest is "Best Buddies" (Yes, I've been thinking about this being a great way to show your golden kids with their best buddies - might be their Mom/Dad, other goldens, other four legged friends, kids..... just goldens being best buddies!!!! (That's why we love them soooooo much!)

Yes, I have a few very precious pictures of my guys being Best Buddies  but at this point, I honestly don't know which one I'd submit!

So, get out your Best Buddies photos!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations!It's a great shot.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great pic and theme idea for next month, Gwen.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great shot! Congrats!  And what a great idea for the next theme!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to Gwen !!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice picture! He looks like the definition of joy. Congratulations!!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

That picture is gorgeous!! The lighting is amazing. Beautiful dog.


----------

